# Cannot find comfortable boots



## Cvc9216 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm having a hard time finding comfortable boots. Last year I had some DC Scouts, they were OK but had bad pressure points on my ankles (and I had a half size too big). Just picked up some Thirty Two Focus BOA. They are a little stiff for me, which I can deal with, but after an hour they hurt my feet to the point I can barely ride.

They have pressure points on my ankle bones and on the top of my foot where the inner liner lace is. They have a pattern on the liner and it doesn't match my feet at all. See pic below, the yellow circle is about where my ankle bone is. I have pretty bony ankles/feet, am I just a weird fit?

Should I bother trying to heat mold these, add foam or whatever, or should I pick up new boots? I'm a 10.5, looking for something with BOA and mid flex. Not afraid of spending money for something that works.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

you can start by sending back the ThirtyTwos for sure if they're painful, and especially is the ankle circle isn't adjustable. Just grab a Clorox surface wipe or something similar from a supermarket and wipe the boots down everywhere until they're in the same condition as they were when you go them. Don't tell the website you bought them that you've actually worn them on the hill- just say you tried them on and they fit awkwardly. If they ask if you've used them say no and do a damn fine job cleaning them! :thumbsup:

It looks like your only problem is the position of the heel supports.
The Focus Boas have the Level 6 liner, which does have those circular supports on it. (The Level 3 and Level 4 liners also have them.)

Check out the boots with the Level 2 liners, which don't have those heel supports to get in you way. Go to their boots page (http://thirtytwo.com/boots/mens/) and on each boot you can see an image of its liner at the bottom of the page. 
The boots with the Level 2 Liners are the STW Boa, JP Walker Light, 86 FT, Maven, Prion, and Prion FT.
These boots are also softer than the Focus Boas, which solves the problem of the stiffness.

If you want to try a different brand, Vans has a similar heel support on their liners as the one you have now, but it's higher up and is completely open at the front, which looks like it would fit you pretty good if that's where your heel bone sticks out.
Here's a Vans liner:









I haven't tried Vans boots, but they look decent and are made to fit with most bindings. Do you're bindings have a cap strap? If you do try Vans boots, keep in mind that on some models the toe section is really soft and would squash down with an over-the-toe strap, unless they've fixed that this season.

Most brands have different liners with the support bars in different positions.
Good luck with finding better boots.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Forgot to say:

When you return the Focus Boas, it would make trying on pairs from online a lot easier if you order from zappos.com 
They specialize in footwear and they have free shipping and free returns so people can try stuff on. They sell ThirtyTwo boots and other boot brands, so you can go balls-out and try on all the pairs in all the sizes you like and just send back all the ones you don't like for a full refund. 
They don't do up to size 14 in some pairs though, if that's your size.


----------



## Cvc9216 (Jan 14, 2012)

awesome thanks! I'm going to return these ThirtyTwos, I don't think they're gonna work out, and I'd rather get my money back than hope I can get them to fit. I may give the STW a shot but I'm thinking a different brand, the Focus is the most uncomfortable boot I've ever worn.

I want to buy locally but local shops don't have a huge selection, especially higher end stuff. They are supposed to get some more in soon, or if not I'll give zappos a shot


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I just got my ThirtyTwo Prions today. I'll now confirm for you that the Level 2 liner does not have those nasty looking plastic things on them. The whole thing is foam. It does have stitching in the shape of a circle in the same spot on the outside though, and it's just a little thicker on both sides of the bottom to cushion the Achilles tendon of the foot. My ankle bone sticks out close to where yours does due to being 6' 4", and the Level 2 feels nice. 

Those plastic supports on the higher-level liners are designed to really squeeze your heel to minimize heel lift. They look like they'd be pretty uncomfortable for me too.
I would give the STW Boa a try, or any ThirtyTwo boot with the Level 2 liners before considering another brand. The quality of these boots, now that I have them in person, is simply the best I've ever seen from snowboard boots. 
Or you could try those and try another brand at the same time. I'll update my thread later if I have time.


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

i got some cheap 70$ fireflys from sportchek

awesome


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I had a issue with a pressure point on front of my ankle. I heat molded my liner and it eliminated it


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

another way to make boots feel alot better is get a custom interlinear they will make a world of difference. and i second heat fitting them.


----------



## SeanMcdoug (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi well honestly the most comforable boot ive ever had, are my Nike Zoom Force 1's the are light and feel like nothing on my feet with good dampening.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm riding these. The liner is super cushy. They've got a removable EVA heel pad that sits just above the ankle. The adjustability of that area is a huge bonus. The Speedlace system is superb. 

Celsius Cirrus Ozone Speed Lace Snowboard Boots - Black/Blue | 2013


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Extremo said:


> I'm riding these. The liner is super cushy. They've got a removable EVA heel pad that sits just above the ankle. The adjustability of that area is a huge bonus. The Speedlace system is superb.
> 
> Celsius Cirrus Ozone Speed Lace Snowboard Boots - Black/Blue | 2013


Nice boots :eusa_clap:, but those aren't exactly the ones we're talking about here!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Gdog42 said:


> Nice boots :eusa_clap:, but those aren't exactly the ones we're talking about here!


I guess you missed the part where he said not afraid to spend money on something that works.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Try some salomans


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Extremo said:


> I guess you missed the part where he said not afraid to spend money on something that works.


Shit! You're right!

Well played, Extremo. Well played. :eusa_clap:


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

gstar7 said:


> i got some cheap 70$ fireflys from sportchek
> 
> awesome


You were able to wear a pair of Firefly's and have a good time snowboarding! I sir, applaud you and your feet. :eusa_clap: Firefly's were my first boot, and I only bought them cause I spent to much money on my board and bindings (noob mistake). I didn't know of course that they would suck so much. Anyway if you can have a good time with them, keep them. For me they're going to stay in the Friends who don't have equipment, and don't want to rent box.

Anyway as for a boot recommendation to the OP. I used to have a pair of Vans Aura boots, they were comfortable for me. I really liked them because of their double boa system, and really nice heel hold. Sadly I returned them, because they weren't the right size. When I went back to exchange them, they didn't have my size and walked I out instead with a pair of ZF1s (but I never regretted it).


----------



## Cvc9216 (Jan 14, 2012)

Tried some DC Judge, no dice didn't feet my feet well. I ended up picking up some Salomon Faction Boa from the local shop and they are great I can wear them all day with no pain. Softer than I like but small price to pay - finally got some comfortable boots after buying and selling 5-6 different pairs over the last few years.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Cvc9216 said:


> Tried some DC Judge, no dice didn't feet my feet well. I ended up picking up some Salomon Faction Boa from the local shop and they are great I can wear them all day with no pain. Softer than I like but small price to pay - finally got some comfortable boots after buying and selling 5-6 different pairs over the last few years.


Next time you need boots get the heat moldable liners. You can throw them in the oven at 210 for 12 minutes without the insoles in. Then build up your toe area with some old socks and duct tape them on to your regular sock or two regular socks to make "space". I just did this again with my boots building up the toe area more and they are even better now. I can wiggle my toes great and it did relieve any stress points. I've never had such comfortable boots


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Try some salomans


I agree with this man. I spent a good few weeks going around all the shops I could, trying on different brands, like Burton, K2, Flow, Vans DC etc etc... and Salomons were the most comfortable. Easy to get into, good hold on the heels. I have a wider foot, so went with the Synpase Wide model. Very comfortable :thumbsup:


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll post another vouch for Salomon boots. I haven't had a more comfortable pair of boots since my Vans back in the late 90's when Vans was still Vans.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

wow can I just say I came here to open a thread `can't find boots` and saw this.

man I am in the same shoes as you I can't find one, I live in nyc, we have several local shops but none seem to carry either my size or ones they have just aren't comfy, I am lost what to do 

I have been to paragon sports, rei, blades downtown, burton store, eastern mountain sports, modells (useless), sports authority (useless)

so I am lost what do I do any help?

and no I don't want to order online as for I have to try it first


----------



## suburbanlegend8 (Nov 14, 2012)

I love my K2 Maysis boots. Only boot I've worn where my foot is completely locked in with no heel wiggle but still super comfy. Everyone's foot fits differently but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## TheTurk (Jan 13, 2013)

vknyvz said:


> wow can I just say I came here to open a thread `can't find boots` and saw this.
> 
> man I am in the same shoes as you I can't find one, I live in nyc, we have several local shops but none seem to carry either my size or ones they have just aren't comfy, I am lost what to do
> 
> ...


Ski Barn in NJ if you didnt try em yet....


----------



## Cvc9216 (Jan 14, 2012)

Rockpen said:


> I'll post another vouch for Salomon boots. I haven't had a more comfortable pair of boots since my Vans back in the late 90's when Vans was still Vans.


that's funny, the first boots I ever bought were some vans in the 90s and they were super comfortable 




vknyvz said:


> wow can I just say I came here to open a thread `can't find boots` and saw this.
> 
> man I am in the same shoes as you I can't find one, I live in nyc, we have several local shops but none seem to carry either my size or ones they have just aren't comfy, I am lost what to do
> 
> ...


that's a tough one then, buying local is always better but try to find a shop with a boot fitter so they can tweak yours if they're not perfect. My local shop offered free fitting. I ended up with boots that aren't completely ideal (I would liked to try some higher-end/stiffer Salomons), but still the best boots I've had in years. Try to find a shop that will work with you and order in sizes/models they might not have in-store. Not always a sure thing though, I've had boots that were comfortable walking around and then killed my feet while riding. Worst case you'll have to buy online and return/resell like I have done. good luck


----------



## Cvc9216 (Jan 14, 2012)

Zolemite said:


> Next time you need boots get the heat moldable liners. You can throw them in the oven at 210 for 12 minutes without the insoles in. Then build up your toe area with some old socks and duct tape them on to your regular sock or two regular socks to make "space". I just did this again with my boots building up the toe area more and they are even better now. I can wiggle my toes great and it did relieve any stress points. I've never had such comfortable boots


I was going to try that with the 32s but the ankle support was right on my ankle bone and I didn't want to mold them and then not be able to return/sell them. But yeah, next time I need boots I'm sticking with Salomon and I'll pick up some with moldable liners. My local shop didn't carry any of the higher end models


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

vknyvz said:


> and no I don't want to order online as for I have to try it first


Zappos.com has a lot of snowboard boots, and they have free shipping and return shipping so you can buy all the pairs you want to try and then just send back the ones you don't like.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

vknyvz said:


> wow can I just say I came here to open a thread `can't find boots` and saw this.
> 
> man I am in the same shoes as you I can't find one, I live in nyc, we have several local shops but none seem to carry either my size or ones they have just aren't comfy, I am lost what to do
> 
> ...


Saw someone already recommended Ski Barn. If you're driving out to Route 17 anyway might as well check out Cury's too -- kind of hit or miss on the customer service front but last time I was in they had a good selection. They're probably another 10 minutes north. 

I've heard food things about (but have never been to) Emilio's in Queens.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

sangsters said:


> Saw someone already recommended Ski Barn. If you're driving out to Route 17 anyway might as well check out Cury's too -- kind of hit or miss on the customer service front but last time I was in they had a good selection. They're probably another 10 minutes north.
> 
> I've heard food things about (but have never been to) Emilio's in Queens.


Emilio's is cool. I picked up some Salomon boots there last year. I've also heard good things about Panda Sports in Brooklyn.

Good luck!


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

yup i have two places in mind panda and emilio, those are the only options idk what else to do,

ski barn is out of option, don't have a car, but as a last resort maybe i will just zip a car there


----------



## Planet Boulder (Oct 30, 2012)

Rockpen said:


> I'll post another vouch for Salomon boots. I haven't had a more comfortable pair of boots since my Vans back in the late 90's when Vans was still Vans.


The Synapse Focus is the most comfortable boot I've ever put on my feet. Unfortunately, I couldn't get a good enough deal, so I went with my second choice, the DC Judge (which are great as well).

Salomon knows what the hell they are doing.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

:dunno: Just buy new feet then. wait for SAC to have them, I wouldn't pay full price


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

lol this could take a month before i find a pair that i like 

i bought one yesterday, salamon savage 2010 it's not bad comfoy 6/10 stiffness, we'll see how it is this weekend.


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

vknyvz said:


> lol this could take a month before i find a pair that i like
> 
> i bought one yesterday, salamon savage 2010 it's not bad comfoy 6/10 stiffness, we'll see how it is this weekend.


I too just bought a pair of Salomon Savage's and theyre awesome. You can get them in Boa or Speedlace.

Absolutely no pressure points etc. If you do go for these ones try and go a size down from what you normally would because they pack out, i did this just by chance and im really glad i did, as long as your toe isnt getting crushed when you're in a snowboard stance you'll be fine. These boots were absolutely bang on for me, comfiest i tried out of 15-20 pairs, I may go for a slightly stiffer boot next time though.

Rode on them for 7 days straight, no issues whatsoever, the materials etc just seem so much comfier than all the others i tried!

Trouble with boots is everyones feet are different, just keep trying as many as you can on, you'll find the right one eventually!


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not a boot expert, but I'm wondering if maybe you need a wide shoe? I have Burton Cocoa and I LOVE them. First season riding with them and at first they made my feet fall asleep and I hated that, but now that I've worn them in they're fine and theyre so cushioned and comfortable. If you buy some new ones, I suggest trying on tons of different kinds and wear them around the house for a couple weeks and see how they feel. If they're no good, return them. Just don't go riding with them yet.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

smokebelch109 said:


> I too just bought a pair of Salomon Savage's and theyre awesome. You can get them in Boa or Speedlace.
> 
> Absolutely no pressure points etc. If you do go for these ones try and go a size down from what you normally would because they pack out, i did this just by chance and im really glad i did, as long as your toe isnt getting crushed when you're in a snowboard stance you'll be fine. These boots were absolutely bang on for me, comfiest i tried out of 15-20 pairs, I may go for a slightly stiffer boot next time though.
> 
> ...



that's what the guy at the shop suggested i was going for 13 but 12 fit just fine. oh well we will see how they will feel tomorrow at hunter


----------

